

Ask HN: Why is US city “open” data census not free? - jaredhalpert

1. This seems contradicting
2. This is concerning given the jaded climate in our Country.
3. Out of curiosity I want nothing more than to explore the evolution of US crime over the last 10 years or so to effectively make empirical observations about facts relative to what the media communicates.
======
jaredhalpert
Via [http://us-city.census.okfn.org/faq/](http://us-city.census.okfn.org/faq/)

[Q] "Is the data available for free?"

[A] "If you have to pay for it – it is not free."

------
hanniabu
I would love to know this as well for a personal project. If you find out,
please post an update.

